
Ask HN: Is stock Android more secure then a skin from Samsung, Huawei etc.? - founderling
For example, are Samsung and Huawei using the original Android technology to store the fingerprint? Or are they more likely to mess that up and leak them?<p>And will stock Android phones be supported with updates longer then skinned ones?
======
panpanna
In general, vendors come up with their own solutions first and then switch to
googles solution once that is mature enough. It's just how Android works and
also why nobody releases (stable) os updates until 6-9 months after Google's
announcements.

Samsung has recently been pretty good at security updates (which is different
from OS updates).

Huawei, Lenovo and the rest are at the bottom of my list. Sony, Google, Nokia
and surprisingly One Plus are at the top.

